# Limestone house DIFC



## mvn (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi,

We are moving to Dubai and considering Limestone house in DIFC. Has anyone lived there or any feedback about this place. We have 2 kids who will go to Gems world academy, and we have a dog. Is this a good idea?

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Very nice finishes and nice layout. I was going to move there myself but.... Road access isn't that good at the moment, and there are no views, and no balcony's to make up for the fact there are no views. Depends on what you want.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Do you know if they allow dogs? If so, not sure what it would be like walking a dog in that area.


----------



## another_joe (Apr 6, 2012)

From what my agent told me Limestone house is high quality with nice finishing and such, but it is a bit "bachelor pad"-y, and not the best fit for families. He mentioned that windows don't open etc and there are no balconies...

From what I've seen in pictures it seems like a very nice building, but I feel there are other options in the vincinity that give you more at that price


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

Very high quality finishing - best I've seen in Dubai - but very few apartments have a balcony and the outside areas are a bit limited. As the previous poster said, very much a bachelor pad, and I would not consider it for a family.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Have a look at Index Tower or Liberty House in the same area, you get better value for the same money in my opinion.



mvn said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are moving to Dubai and considering Limestone house in DIFC. Has anyone lived there or any feedback about this place. We have 2 kids who will go to Gems world academy, and we have a dog. Is this a good idea?
> 
> Thanks for any feedback.


----------

